# stop over straight after chunnel crossing?



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi, I know you've all been asked a thousand times if you could help it would be great!
We are crossing eurotunnel at 3am so will need to stop straight away for a kip! Two of us and Anouk the dog? Does anyone one have any specific directions we could follow as we've never chunnelled before or taken a pooch!
We leave Saturday 3 am crossing Cheers in advance!


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*calais aire*

We always cross on the tunnel late at night and go sraight to the aire on the sea front at calais.It takes about 10mins to get there!As you leave the tunnel follow signsfor Calais then for sea front(plage)Keep the town hall on your right and go straigh on.When you get to sae front accss to aire is road behind the restaurants.there is some ferry noise!but try and park up as you drive in.It's noisier nearer the dockside.Cost of aire is 7euro's and someone usually collects the money early evening!!.We usually finish our holiday at the aire.There are some good restauants close by.We are then ready to call in the supermarkets for wine etc then 10mins to the tunnel to come home.Enjoy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Noo*

NickyNoo

Where are you heading for?

Trev


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Not sure where we are headed possibly Normandy then Brittany but that depends on weather Forcast! we may travel south to find some sun we are basically winging it!
We've only had our dog since October so first trip with her as long as we have somewhere relatively safe to kip when we first arrive at 3am then we'll decide where to go in the morning . Incidentally happy to pay for stop but if we arrive 3am on aire we will disturb eveyone and we will leave late morning so how does that work? Thanks for the swift response


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aires*

Hello Nickynoo,

On the Calais Aire (Signposted quite well - just follow town centre) people come and go at all hours and it is expected as it is so close to the Port. So, do not worry about that. There is no Barrier as such though I think if you are there in the morning you will be charged Euros 10?. (look to be corrected here)

What you may find a problem is Space as the Aire is very busy Esp in August.

There are other Aires in the area. Though I am not so familer with these. Sure someone will be along soon to guide you.

If you cannot find space there are other areas you can stay.

Whilst many on here will be horrified at this, if you are heading toward Normandy the 2nd Aire de service with a Petrol station is not too bad as a last resort/emergency spot. 
Make sure you are on the Peage section having taken a ticket and you can stop usually facing the Cashiers for the Service Station Giving you a bit more security. It is a bit of a drive though from Calais.

Hope this helps?

Trev


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The Calais aire is €8 per 24 hrs. and they collect at 8am and 8pm.

You certainly won't disturb anyone at 3am, the sound of a M/H arriving is hardly an issue compared to the sound of the 3 am ferry docking. :wink: 

If the Aire is full why not carry on a couple of miles to the Auchan supermarket car park, have a couple of hours rest and then pop in for an early breakfast followed by a tank of cheap diesel?


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*stop in France*

If you fancy " a place in the country" less than 20 mins from Chunnel I usually stop at manoir de senlecques http://perso.orange.fr/..manoirdesenlecques/index_uk.htm
Details of where it is is on the site .Very quick to respond usually by email.
I'll be there next Monday night!
Barry


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Calais stopovers*

 
Hi there, it could be that at 03:00 a.m. Calais dockside aire is full. It was full (with G.B. caravans!) at 19:00 one day last week. If it is go back the way you came just to first roundabout and go straight across to yacht basin. There you will find a huge space with some trucks, some motorhomes, a few cars, and lots of space. No facilities, but quiet and safe. 
Enjoy your trip.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Nickynoo

We crossed a week or so ago at the same time as you, we drove south for 30 mins and parked up at the Auchan Supermarket at Boulogne St Martins. There is a massive car park, you won't disturb anyone, in fact like we were, you may be the only ones there. The Auchan opens at 8:00 so you can grab a few hours sleep before getting supplies and filling up with cheap diesel, it was 1.06 euros per litre. There is a parking area at the service station a little nearer to the chunnel terminal, I believe it is named the Aire de 2 Caps, we had a look in here on our way down to the Auchan. There were plenty of British vans parked up for the night, however I do not like the motorway aires and would not recommend them.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I've stayed in the Lorry Park at the Tunnel a couple of times without any problems, and had a remarkably good nights sleep

Andrew


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

If 3am we would use autoroute service aires then be off again after brekkie. We have only once felt unsafe, since then we have always parked close to cashiers, restaurants, toll booths or whatever for peace of mind. 

Auchan etc would also be a good bet as previously mentioned.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*stop over after chunnel*

Thanks to a previous post by Zulurita we stayed 2 weeks ago in the parking area by the Pets Passport office along with 4 other motorhomes from various countries, absolutely no probs and in the morning you could recce it for your return.We did consider staying at the new France Passion parking at www.franglais-wine.com which is just off junction 40 which would be right direction if heading south.A charming French couple run the store and they have good prices,loads of parking and quiet.


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Cheers guys we head off that way in the early hours of thursday night and was also thinking the same thing so I have noted all the comments for our use.

I like the sound of the Yacht Basin car park.

 Bon Voyage!! 8)​
:scatter:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

For more info on the Calais yacht basin parking, look >here<

and a quick map of both the aire and the yacht basin.....










pete


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all your help ,we shall take suggestions on board and hope this has been helpful to others too. Maybe we shall meet on route! 
Cheers, Nickynoo


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

If you are carrying bikes on the back of the van make sure you have some decent locks on them, as someone tried to steal ours in the early hours when we were parked at the official Calais aire.

A Belgium couple lost their tandem to the same b*st*rds!!

Apparently the thieves were caught.

Simon


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: stop in France*



Bessie560 said:


> If you fancy " a place in the country" less than 20 mins from Chunnel I usually stop at manoir de senlecques http://perso.orange.fr/..manoirdesenlecques/index_uk.htm
> Details of where it is is on the site .Very quick to respond usually by email.
> I'll be there next Monday night!
> Barry


Last time I looked at this website they were closing this year?

Trev


----------

